# yellow fluid



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

So this weekend we had a bunch of snow and when I moved my car to plow where it had been sitting my wife noticed a lot of yellow in the snow. It had no smell and I checked all my fluids and everything seems up to par. Any ideas what it could be? The Rabbit is a manual, maybe it was transmission fluid? The car shifts fine and stops fine but the last thing I need is a broke down car. I can’t see where anything is leaking from underneath. Just wondering if anyone has noticed something like this before?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: yellow fluid (883sportster)*

Probably a stray animal wanted to stay warm under your car


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Don't eat the yellow snow. Do not want.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Don't eat the yellow snow. Do not want.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Don't eat the yellow snow. Do not want.










no smell = probably organic.... someone pee'd on your tire


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

transmission fluid is reddish/pink/purple, and looks and feels like a balsamic vinagrette.


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_









no smell = probably organic.... someone pee'd on your tire









Actually I'm feeling more and more confident it was a couple of rabbits under my car. I came out today and started it up and two rabbits ran out from under the car.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

this thread is awesome


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

It is probably brake fluid or something unrelated to your vehicle.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

everyone knows mk5 power steering fluid is yellow. don't forget to check the flux capacitor while you're in there.


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_everyone knows mk5 power steering fluid is yellow. don't forget to check the flux capacitor while you're in there.

I thought the turn signal fluid was yellow??? Isn't that how they make them that color?


----------

